# Amazing thread on phenetylamines



## MadHatter (May 13, 2022)

Ok, I don't know if this is kosher, but I'll try. This is the link to a thread on another forum in which a user has tried out Shulgins syntheses for different phenetylamines: 2C-B, 2C-H, 2C-C, DOB, DOM ... well, a lot. With detailed experimentals and description of workups and purifications too. Enjoy! 

https://www.sciencemadness.org/whisper/viewthread.php?tid=157496


----------

